# UP Aqua Pro U Series P Plants LED Lighting



## carlo

Just a heads up for those who are using the UP Aqua Z-Series Pro LED lights, i have finally found who can sell this new led series from UP.. if u dont know the Z series u can find more infos on the net...this  one is the new better series

if sone1 interest in it i dont know if i can post url...if i cant pls some mod can delete it

http://www.banggood.com/buy/UP-Aquarium-Light.html?p=T10909334736201311D8

i have a 10% coupon too for this product...
coupon cope:AquaUP
10% Off For Aquarium Lights
Stat Date:July.01
End Data:Sep.01
The coupon can be used for one time by one IP address.


----------



## PedroB

If the lights are good the price is very good. I don't particulary find them very good looking, but that's personal taste. Has anyone used this particular lights?


----------



## James D

I've got the original version mounted alongside a grobeam 600. I did have it switched off but recently I've turned it back on and switched of the grobeam as I prefer the colour of the light. When comparing the I can't notice much, if any, difference in brightness.


----------



## carlo

this is the new model, different from the old Z series.... differnces are that i know:

Z series:
8000k 0,06w led

U series:
7000k, RGB 4 colours leds,  0,5w/led (this last ojne isnt confirmed)

The casing dimensions are also wider and thicker at 11cm width and 2.2 thickness (compared to the Z-Series model which is 7cm width and 1.3cm thickness), i think for to fit the more power leds

and U series has a different attack on the tank...

next week , the seller confirm me that we can see the real pictures of the new U series,becouse no pohotos of it is around yet.. (photos on site are from the old Z series)


----------



## carlo

60cm e 90cm are out of preorder and ready to buy....Usually dispatched in 6-9 business days
do not forgot coupon 10%: AquaUP, u have to insert it in cart page , right up corner where u read "have a coupon code"

http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-...nts-60CM-p-933904.html?p=T10909334736201311D8
60cm $78.09 + 10% discount
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-...nts-90cm-p-933943.html?p=T10909334736201311D8
this is 90cm $74,58 discounted

the other lenght are in preorder yet
i have see they start to add on site the marine version too of U series
http://www.banggood.com/UP-PRO-LED-...ank-45CM-p-934641.html?p=T10909334736201311D8
i dont know if this marine version is good or not
shipment is registered air mail free or u can use a express courier for $10 $15 more , 7 days delivery, site is secure with paypal payment... no problems for their with all my past orders
pls, if someone got it for first, can write a review or leave a comment here about this light... im waiting for mine thanks..


----------



## carlo

news from seller:

"hi carlo,i have chang the limit of the coupon to : no IP limit,no times limit,so your friend can use the coupon till now~
i got the reall U-series as you said much wider and thicker and what a huge LED much bigger than the little pieces led of Z series  hahah 
90cm will arrivial in our warehouse and dispathched in this weekend"

I hope it is really the U series because I can not find it anywhere except banggood. 
to hear what he says it would appear that the biggest uses of LEDs, which are of Powerled 1W??!?! I would like a photo! 

someone who uses the Z series, can you tell me if I can install the 90cm version on 100cm tank? i dont know how attack of U-series look if its expandable  but i think its the same of Z series!


----------



## James D

> someone who uses the Z series, can you tell me if I can install the 90cm version on 100cm tank?



I would say not, with the 60cm version the actual unit is 58cm long and the 'legs' extend to 60 but not much more.


----------



## PedroB

I've just bought the 90cm for my 80cm tank on impulse... I hope I don't get disappointed


----------



## carlo

https://imageshack.com/i/ip702e39j

the seller send me a photo of data specs

20x2w powerleds for a total of 38w


----------



## DrRob

I wonder if I could fit a 30 into my 3 footers hood. Should be plenty of room in there if I can mount it into the hood in some way.


----------



## carlo

im waiting for mine.... dhl problems!! GRRR!!!
i do not know if i can post a link to another forum, but, on the net, someone has order it and it has arrived..... he write a little review and comparation with the old Z series...with some photos...

this is the link:
http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/58807-Up-Aqua-Pro-U-series-Planted-Version-Review


----------



## carlo

for who is waiting more infos about this lamp
today i have got 1 of my 2 lamps order,about 30 days later from payment... for to resolve shipment problems, order is splitted in 2 shipments..the 2nd is on the way.. ... anyways i have do a photo of leds light on water surface...becouse i think leds are the most important part of the new lamp


how u can see , its look like a rgb led... but it has 1 (+) and 1 (-) pins only...i never see a led like this before... usually rgb leds has 6 pins for to power every single color die....becouse red and blue dies work with a different voltage then white dies

for that and for the curiosity to find out, i have used a dark filter glass witha  magnifier for to see how led, turned on, look inside under the lens.... i cant do a photo becouse its too small for to see it well, but i have do a picture for to explain how led look..


this led has 4 dies with 3 colors: 2 white , 1 red and 1 blu with that layout....
it look really new for me, but i think this leds are really good for plants grown... we need time for to see the result on our tanks, but i think, this light is more better then Z series, its a good evolution from UP

the 90cm has 20x2w powerleds, but the power energy blowed with a measurment tool say me 32W in total , power supply included....light look really bright... it look better and strongest then my 2x30w t8 i changed for it

and 2w U series leds look more bigger then 3W bridgelux i have here.....
this is a photo comparation with 3w BDX led on top.. lens on U leds is bigger


i reply always: sorry for my english, but im italian

@PedroB: did you get your lamp?????


----------



## carlo

up this for to post only a document about growing plants with this....

tank is from thehalfw1t , a australian guy from another forum, greetings for test are going to him..

tank is 45cmxL,35cmxH
lighting is 1x60cm U series P version from UP ($85 version) 17W power

day 4
http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b595/Carlo_Sorrentino/day4_zps46528065.jpg

day 15
http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b595/Carlo_Sorrentino/day15_zps2bfc27dd.jpg

day 22
http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b595/Carlo_Sorrentino/day22_zps803c0487.jpg
http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b595/Carlo_Sorrentino/day222_zpsda08438f.jpg



> It's Cal Aqua Black Earth with Green Base XR. Basically the way I run the tank is 8 hours of light per day, co2 run at about 2bps, 1ml flourish comprehensive once per week and 1ml excel once per day. co2 comes on and turns off 1 hour before lights. Also I have to do a lot of trimming to keep the plants in check. The limnophila is getting a bit out of control and the lotus is sending up big leaves to the surface which I've been cutting off. The HC I've trimmed once after it had carpeted pretty well. Other than that, just sit back and watch it grow.



this is from him about managment of the tank


----------



## Bhu

Looks great. I like how you have bothe blue and red spectrums for the plants. I using the aquagrow 600 which is just blue spectrum with no peak on the red. So I hope mine grow as well as yours.


----------



## Rahms

Did anyone else pick up one of these? And if so, how are the results?  

My as-bought fluval T8 fitting just died and I'm thinking about getting a proper light.


----------



## PedroB

I have one, can't really compare it to anything since its the first led light I've used. I have it dimmed to the lowest my dimmer allows, otherwise it would be too much light. Aesthetically I like the colour rendition, don't know much about the technical aspects.


----------



## Rahms

PedroB said:


> I have one, can't really compare it to anything since its the first led light I've used. I have it dimmed to the lowest my dimmer allows, otherwise it would be too much light. Aesthetically I like the colour rendition, don't know much about the technical aspects.



Cheers for the reply!  One final Q: what dimmer have you got?


----------



## PedroB

I've got an "inline led dimmer" from eBay. Like this one http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?nav=SEARCH

No soldering or fiddling needed, it plugs directly between the power brick and the lamp.


----------



## Bhu

ha ha that looks really good! You could really freak your fish out with the strobe effect lol!


----------



## PedroB

Hahaha, I have! I think some species like lightning, it could be good for them.


----------



## Tonytony

Hi...would it be possible to obtain moree pics of the light over a planted tank to appreciate color rendition over different tanks?


----------



## carlo

2 tanks with this light:


----------



## Rahms

sorry to bring this back from the dead but as these are now available in the UK, just thought I'd bump to ask for any updates from people who bought these! PedroB? Mainly checking 1) has the dimmer damaged it at all and 2) if you're getting the growth you wanted

I tried buying one from banggood but they were jokers so I got a refund, glad they've been imported now!


----------



## James D

I found it to be a decent light for the money, I never tried dimming it though. I wouldn't class it as 'high' light although, like Carlo I grew a nice hairgrass carpet with it. It's probably better for a low tech set up.


----------



## Rahms

hopefully bright enough to keep stauro and stems dense!


----------



## PARAGUAY

I was looking at these( Banggood) but the delivery delay put me off. CO2 art now have them


----------

